# Apple Announces iPhone 2.0 Software Beta



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

iPhone images 
Leading Developers, Enterprise Customers & Partners Applaud iPhone 2.0 Software

*Apple Announces iPhone 2.0 Software Beta

Includes SDK & Built-in Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync*

CUPERTINO, California—March 6, 2008—Apple® today previewed its iPhone™ 2.0 software, scheduled for release this June, and announced the immediate availability of a beta release of the software to selected developers and enterprise customers. The iPhone 2.0 beta release includes both the iPhone Software Development Kit (SDK) as well as new enterprise features such as support for Microsoft Exchange ActiveSync to provide secure, over-the-air push email, contacts and calendars as well as remote wipe, and the addition of Cisco IPsec VPN for encrypted access to private corporate networks.

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/5017/iphonesoftwareroadmapqe0.jpg​
“We’re excited about creating a vibrant third party developer community with potentially thousands of native applications for iPhone and iPod touch,” said Steve Jobs, Apple’s CEO. “iPhone’s enterprise features combined with its revolutionary Multi-Touch user interface and advanced software architecture provide the best user experience and the most advanced software platform ever for a mobile device.”

The iPhone SDK provides developers with a rich set of Application Programming Interfaces (APIs) and tools to create innovative applications for iPhone and iPod® touch. Starting today, anyone can download the beta iPhone SDK for free and run the iPhone Simulator on their Mac®. Apple today also introduced its new iPhone Developer Program, giving developers everything they need to create native applications, and the new App Store, a breakthrough way for developers to wirelessly deliver their applications to iPhone and iPod touch users.

With the iPhone SDK, third party developers will be able to build native applications for the iPhone with a rich set of APIs, including programming interfaces for Core OS, Core Services, Media and Cocoa Touch technologies. The iPhone SDK will allow developers to create amazing applications that leverage the iPhone’s groundbreaking Multi-Touch™ user interface, animation technology, large storage, built-in three-axis accelerometer and geographical location technology to deliver truly innovative mobile applications.

Apple has licensed Exchange ActiveSync from Microsoft and is building it right into the iPhone, so that iPhone will connect out-of-the-box to Microsoft Exchange Servers 2003 and 2007 for secure over-the-air push email, contacts, calendars and global address lists. Built-in Exchange ActiveSync support also enables security features such as remote wipe, password policies and auto-discovery. The iPhone 2.0 software supports Cisco IPsec VPN to ensure the highest level of IP-based encryption available for transmission of sensitive corporate data, as well as the ability to authenticate using digital certificates or password-based, multi-factor authentication. The addition of WPA2 Enterprise with 802.1x authentication enables enterprise customers to deploy iPhone and iPod touch with the latest standards for protection of Wi-Fi networks.

The iPhone 2.0 software provides a configuration utility that allows IT administrators to easily and quickly set up many iPhones, including password policies, VPN setting, installing certificates, email server settings and more. Once the configuration is defined it can be easily and securely delivered via web link or email to the user. To install, all the user has to do is authenticate with a user ID or password, download the configuration and tap install. Once installed, the user will have access to all their corporate IT services.

The iPhone 2.0 software release will contain the App Store, a new application that lets users browse, search, purchase and wirelessly download third party applications directly onto their iPhone or iPod touch. The App Store enables developers to reach every iPhone and iPod touch user. Developers set the price for their applications—including free—and retain 70 percent of all sales revenues. Users can download free applications at no charge to either the user or developer, or purchase priced applications with just one click. Enterprise customers will be able to create a secure, private page on the App Store accessible only by their employees. Apple will cover all credit card, web hosting, infrastructure and DRM costs associated with offering applications on the App Store. Third party iPhone and iPod touch applications must be approved by Apple and will be available exclusively through the App Store.

The iPhone SDK provides a reliable, fast and secure way to create innovative applications for the iPhone and iPod touch. In addition to the rich set of iPhone OS APIs, the iPhone SDK also provides advanced tools for creating native iPhone and iPod touch applications including: Xcode® for source code editing, project management and graphical debugging; Interface Builder with drag and drop interface creation and live preview; Instruments to monitor and optimize iPhone application performance in real time; and the iPhone Simulator to run and debug applications.

During the beta iPhone SDK program, a limited number of developers will be accepted into Apple’s new iPhone Developer Program and offered the ability to get code onto iPhones for testing. The Standard Program costs $99 (US) per year and gives members an iPhone SDK and development tools; access to pre-release iPhone software; technical support; the ability to get code onto iPhones for testing; and distribution of applications via the new App Store. The Enterprise Program costs $299 (US) per year.

In addition to these new iPhone network and security features, the beta iPhone 2.0 software provides several new Mail features such as the ability to view PowerPoint attachments, in addition to Word and Excel, as well as the ability to mass delete and move email messages.

*Pricing & Availability* 
Apple plans to release the final iPhone 2.0 software, including the iPhone SDK and new enterprise features, as a free software update for all iPhone customers by the end of June. Third party applications created for the iPhone will also run on the iPod touch, and iPod touch users will be required to purchase a software update to run these applications. The free beta iPhone SDK is available immediately worldwide and can be downloaded at developer.apple.com/iphone/program. The iPhone Developer Program will initially be available in the US and will expand to other countries in the coming months. Apple is accepting applications beginning today from enterprise customers who would like to join the private iPhone Enterprise Beta Program (www.apple.com/iphone/enterprise).

Apple ignited the personal computer revolution in the 1970s with the Apple II and reinvented the personal computer in the 1980s with the Macintosh. Today, Apple continues to lead the industry in innovation with its award-winning computers, OS X operating system and iLife and professional applications. Apple is also spearheading the digital media revolution with its iPod portable music and video players and iTunes online store, and has entered the mobile phone market with its revolutionary iPhone.

[Via Apple]


*img514.imageshack.us/img514/3355/march6eventiq5.jpg
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3477/iphonedeveloperprogramhj3.jpg​*img337.imageshack.us/img337/6171/iphoneenterprisebetaprokx0.jpg​
-----------------------------------

Here are a few articles that I suggest you guys read:


*Can't help falling in love*

*It's the Software, Stupid*

*Why Apple Will Dominate Next Gen Computing*

*SHIFT: Can the iPhone be everything to everyone?*

*Phone OS 2.0 will include Bonjour, full-screen Safari mode, more*


Enjoy.


----------



## utsav (Mar 7, 2008)

iphone aaya nehi aur software ka version 2 aa gaya.  wtf?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

The iPhone was released on 29 June 2007.

The only thing I didn't like about this whole SDK thing is that developers will have to pay a recurring annual fee of $99 to Apple. That sucks. This basically means that there will hardly be any free applications, if at all. 

Apart from that, the SDK rocks, the distribution method is awesome, the applications are superb... everything is just brilliant.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a strange feeling we boys in India are going to be left out of the whole loop.

Ah. I also have another strange but nice feeling that the certificate thing will be cracked by smart-boys


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone was released on 29 June 2007.


no. its yet to be released.

PS: I assume you are an Indian


----------



## Pathik (Mar 7, 2008)

Wont apple allow personal single certs for testing like Symbian?


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 7, 2008)

Can I get an iPhone from US and have it unlocked so that I can use a local service provider connection here? I have heard a lot about this on the net!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ u can, but i suppose that's not legal.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 7, 2008)

when will the iphone come to asia? Many ppl have been waiting


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 7, 2008)

You can expect a post from arya the moment something like that gets close to even happening. 

P.S : No offence meant


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I have a strange feeling we boys in India are going to be left out of the whole loop.


I don't. I'm pretty sure that the Apple Online Store and the iTunes Store will come to India along with the iPhone. Maybe even an Apple Retail Store in Bangalore...



goobimama said:


> Ah. I also have another strange but nice feeling that the certificate thing will be cracked by smart-boys


No. Chance.



ajayritik said:


> Can I get an iPhone from US and have it unlocked so that I can use a local service provider connection here? I have heard a lot about this on the net!


Yes, and it is pretty easy to unlock it too. And it is legal.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 7, 2008)

aryayush said:


> I don't. I'm pretty sure that the Apple Online Store and the iTunes Store will come to India along with the iPhone. Maybe even an Apple Retail Store in Bangalore...
> 
> No. Chance.
> 
> Yes, and it is pretty easy to unlock it too. And it is legal.


1. I too love dreaming. 

2. Impossible is nothing, atleast for hackers. 

3. Yup.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

They haven't even been able to break the bindings of the iPod games yet. What makes you think they'll be any more successful with the iPhone applications?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's look into iPhone features: 

1. WiFi (are you ****ing with me? We still have low speed - high cost wired connection)
2. iTunes Store (Again useless in India)
3. New features like (Remote wipe, WPA2 / 802.1x, Push contacts, etc is going to useless here) 
4. Good that they didn't mention 3G. Let iPhone come with 4G, and we can use 3G in India at that point of time. 

I think it's a 50-50 chance for them to 'crack' the apps and stuffs like that. But keeping my fingers crossed that it does get cracked.


----------



## SpamBoyVtek (Mar 7, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> I think it's a 50-50 chance for them to 'crack' the apps and stuffs like that. But keeping my fingers crossed that it does get cracked.


 
Correctly Said..


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Three out of five of my favourite hang out places have wifi enabled. Both of my offices are wifi enabled. A lot of my friends are wifi enabled. My home will soon be wifi enabled (praying). Low cost broadband is available to many people. They just haven't felt the need to go wireless nor do they realise how cheap it is to go wireless. 

2. iTunes store. Agreed. Indians don't want to pay for music. 

4. EDGE is good enough for surfing on the go. I'm quite used to EDGE speeds at home 

I'd say the software gets cracked. iPod games are not what you would call high priority. iPhone software on the other hand is a huge challenge and will result in a lot of fame. And there's nothing like a nice challenge to these crackers.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> A lot of my friends are wifi enabled.


WOW! That must be quite something. Can I meet them sometime? What other features do these friends have and how much do they cost?


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 7, 2008)

Just read something on TechCrunch. Sad thing is, Apple say and limits that you can run only *one* application at any given time. No 3rd party app can run in the background. If you leave the app, it will close


----------



## din (Mar 7, 2008)

Offtopic ..



goobimama said:


> A lot of my friends are wifi enabled.





aryayush said:


> WOW! That must be quite something. Can I meet them sometime? What other features do these friends have and how much do they cost?




LOL  Usually goobi make nice n funny comments like this, now its turn for Arya LOL


----------



## goobimama (Mar 7, 2008)

^^ Well what can I say! He's learning from the best!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 7, 2008)

Milind's sense of humor is completely different from mine though. He's completely crazy!



DARK LORD said:


> Just read something on TechCrunch. Sad thing is, Apple say and limits that you can run only *one* application at any given time. No 3rd party app can run in the background. If you leave the app, it will close


Yes, they will. The iPhone is designed in such a way that pressing the Home button quits the running application but resumes from where you left it when you open that application again. The HIG reminds developers that their applications should feature such seamlessness too. It's actually better. You get the same benefits but without the overhead of several applications running in the background, eating up valuable battery life and slowing down the phone.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 7, 2008)

sachin_kothari said:


> ^^ u can, but i suppose that's not legal.


It is not illegal per se, the only thing is that you would not be able to useup to its complete capability.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 8, 2008)

Well thanks for the info
wow ver. 2.0 is released too 
bad there's no hope of iphone in india atleast in 3-4years


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Whatcha talking about! Another two months and we'll have the iPhone.


----------



## utsav (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone was released on 29 June 2007.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about this whole SDK thing is that developers will have to pay a recurring annual fee of $99 to Apple. That sucks. This basically means that there will hardly be any free applications, if at all.
> 
> Apart from that, the SDK rocks, the distribution method is awesome, the applications are superb... everything is just brilliant.



good joke, good GK


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Whatcha talking about! Another two months and we'll have the iPhone.


He was exaggerating (mild sarcasm) and you are being a little too optimistic.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 8, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Just read something on TechCrunch. Sad thing is, Apple say and limits that you can run only *one* application at any given time. No 3rd party app can run in the background. If you leave the app, it will close


WTH!! No multitasking??


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

The iPhone is designed in such a way that pressing the Home button quits the running application but resumes from where you left it when you open that application again. The HIG reminds developers that their applications should feature such seamlessness too. It's actually better. You get the same benefits but without the overhead of several applications running in the background, eating up valuable battery life and slowing down the phone.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ so now multi-tasking is a bad thing?  But does this mean I can't listen to music and play a 3rd party game at the same time?

And iPod games never were cracked coz there was no SDK. No SDK=no tools. Now they [read, hackers] actually have something to work with.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 8, 2008)

iPhone in India and China in 2008!
*deccan.com/Business/Business.asp#iPhone now coming to India


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't think music quits. You can play music without being in the iPod app...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone was released on 29 June 2007.
> 
> The only thing I didn't like about this whole SDK thing is that developers will have to pay a recurring annual fee of $99 to Apple. That sucks. This basically means that there will hardly be any free applications, if at all.
> 
> Apart from that, the SDK rocks, the distribution method is awesome, the applications are superb... everything is just brilliant.


some more flaws
1) The Programmes that are created will be available *EXCLUSIVELY* via a new Service on all iPhones called Apple store
This aspect may discourage some Devlopers.

2) Apple will keep 30% of the sale price

There will be hardly any free apps then


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 8, 2008)

Why would you consider the 1st thing as a flaw ? The apps, since they are available via a centralized repository, are in fact certified by Apple. I don't see any disadvantage is this, really.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 8, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Why would you consider the 1st thing as a flaw ? The apps, since they are available via a centralized repository, are in fact certified by Apple. I don't see any disadvantage is this, really.


Remove the Word EXCLUSIVE, and all problems & concerns vanish


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> The iPhone is designed in such a way that pressing the Home button quits the running application but resumes from where you left it when you open that application again. The HIG reminds developers that their applications should feature such seamlessness too. It's actually better. You get the same benefits but without the overhead of several applications running in the background, eating up valuable battery life and slowing down the phone.


The no. of apps running simul. can always be limited by the firmware, if need be. IMHO, no multi-tasking is a big drawback for a product like iphone.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

How'r you going to multi task on such a device? What possible uses could there be for multi tasking? Rendering 3D scenes while you begin coding a website? The screen is so small, the battery life is important, and the processor isn't a C2D. The fact that you can go right back to where you left an app is multi tasking enough.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How'r you going to multi task on such a device? What possible uses could there be for multi tasking? Rendering 3D scenes while you begin coding a website? The screen is so small, the battery life is important, and the processor isn't a C2D. The fact that you can go right back to where you left an app is multi tasking enough.


no.
I atleast need to listen to songs while browsing/viewing doccuments.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 8, 2008)

You can. Only the 3rd party apps will not run in the background. Listening to songs is built right into the device.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How'r you going to multi task on such a device? What possible uses could there be for multi tasking? Rendering 3D scenes while you begin coding a website? The screen is so small, the battery life is important, and the processor isn't a C2D. The fact that you can go right back to where you left an app is multi tasking enough.


Lets say you are browsing a web page (on safari, opera whatever), suddenly you think of buying a new Dell 24" lcd for your iMac, goto the page enter the details/config whatever. The price is Rs.19512.54 + 4% VAT + Rs.3684.35 for additional 3 years warranty.. You see an Eizo for $513.12 USD with 3 years warranty. Now you gotta decide which is beneficial. How do you calc. things? Reach out your pocket and say voila! I haf my trusty old scientific calc. with me. I can do all that without leaving the asp?!

This is just a hypothetical e.g. And for that matter the 600-odd mhz proc. under the hood is the c2d of mobile phones! If its not doing optimum work but sitting idle then that is more wastage of battery!

I'm sure Apple will add multitasking eventually. This is something hard to do without on a powerful device like the iphone.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

You can hit the Home button anytime you are in Safari and you'll immediately be returned to the home screen. Safari will quit in the background. Hit the Calculator icon to launch it, do your calculation and hit the home screen again. Calculator will quit in the background. Hit Safari again to return to your iMac page.

There is no lag anywhere. I think this is a much better implementation, if it works as advertised.



ring_wraith said:


> ^^ so now multi-tasking is a bad thing?


Please don't try to put words in my mouth. I never said that. I said that Apple's implementation might turn out to be better in real life usage. 



ring_wraith said:


> But does this mean I can't listen to music and play a 3rd party game at the same time?


You can. You can listen to music while doing anything on the phone, except watching videos or being on a phone call.



gary4gar said:


> some more flaws
> 1) The Programmes that are created will be available *EXCLUSIVELY* via a new Service on all iPhones called Apple store
> This aspect may discourage some Devlopers.


Yes, and that's exactly why the system is in place – to discourage non-serious developers. There is no disadvantage with the implementation of the App Store. It's perfect and I wouldn't have it any other way.



gary4gar said:


> 2) Apple will keep 30% of the sale price
> 
> There will be hardly any free apps then


Thirty percent of zero is $0.00, in case you didn't know. 



infra_red_dude said:


> The no. of apps running simul. can always be limited by the firmware, if need be. IMHO, no multi-tasking is a big drawback for a product like iphone.


It does have multi-tasking, but the implementation is different from the conventional one.



MetalheadGautham said:


> no.
> I atleast need to listen to songs while browsing/viewing doccuments.


Yes, and you can do that on the iPhone. It's the best iPod the company's ever made, for God's sake. The last thing that should be an issue on it is listening to songs.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

> If its not doing optimum work but sitting idle then that is more wastage of battery!


I hope you know that 100% CPU uses more battery than 10% CPU. At least that's the way it works on a notebook...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How'r you going to multi task on such a device? What possible uses could there be for multi tasking? Rendering 3D scenes while you begin coding a website? The screen is so small, the battery life is important, and the processor isn't a C2D. The fact that you can go right back to where you left an app is multi tasking enough.


 
Even a K850i is better now, running Opera Mini to browser website while chatting on Morange....

iPhone sux even more now...

Lets see...according to Apple

1) JAVA sux

2) Video recording sux

3) changing ringtones sux

4) Multitasking in mobile phone sux....

5) Flash Sux

So why should someone buy iPhone? & not an iPod touch + Nokia N82/SE K850i

Oh wait...if you buy Nokia N82/K850i you don't need iPhone.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Even a K850i is better now, running Opera Mini to browser website while chatting on Morange...


Which you can do on the iPhone too. You can surf in Safari while chatting in AIM or any of the other IM clients that turn up later.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I hope you know that 100% CPU uses more battery than 10% CPU. At least that's the way it works on a notebook...


Don't temme you need a 600mhz proc. to display webpages on safari! When you haf that much of processing power its better to use it (obvs. not 100%!) rather than waste precious cpu cycles coz each cycle consumes a discrete amount of power.

I know Apple is not foolish to throw in a 600mhz into the iphone. Wait and watch, multi-tasking would be out soon!


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 8, 2008)

> Yes, and you can do that on the iPhone. It's the best iPod the company's ever made, for God's sake. The last thing that should be an issue on it is listening to songs.



It's so ironic that it's sound quality is worse than most SE walkman phones. I don't get it, why doesn't Apple care about the SQ of their highest selling product?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Which you can do on the iPhone too. You can surf in Safari while chatting in AIM or any of the other IM clients that turn up later.


 
Well, if iPhone "quits" the application then it must be saving the application state in memory, means memory is being used, means battery is also used, so this implementation is wrong to say that it saves batter life.

In K850i's method, u use both of them at the same time lie 2 application in an OS which u can switch with by Alt+tab


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 8, 2008)

> Lets see...according to Apple
> 
> 1) JAVA sux
> 
> ...



u forget flash


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Well, if iPhone "quits" the application then it must be saving the application state in memory, means memory is being used, means battery is also used, so this implementation is wrong to say that it saves batter life.


Any idiot will tell you that it saves battery compared to the traditional approach of having them both running at the same time.



gx_saurav said:


> In K850i's method, u use both of them at the same time lie 2 application in an OS which u can switch with by Alt+tab


So can you on an iPhone.



gary4gar said:


> The Programmes that are created will be available *EXCLUSIVELY* via a new Service on all iPhones called Apple store
> This aspect may discourage some Devlopers.


So, do you want that every developer in the world should have the power to deploy their applications onto the iPhone? That's just asking for trouble.

What happens when someone writes a malicious application or one that keeps crashing constantly? Non-iPhone users will be the first ones to raise Hell.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Any idiot will tell you that it saves battery compared to the traditional approach of having them both running at the same time.



its not exactly running but sleeping while it gets a chance to proceed to Process Manager.

Dont u think i/o will increase as saving and restoring  states


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> its not exactly running but sleeping while it gets a chance to proceed to Process Manager.
> 
> Dont u think i/o will increase as saving and restoring  states


Quitting and Restoring states has more overhead than minimizing. There is no doubt it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Any idiot will tell you that it saves battery compared to the traditional approach of having them both running at the same time.


 
Same battery use, only where it is used is changed.



> So, do you want that every developer in the world should have the power to deploy their applications onto the iPhone?


 
Yes, how else will be an Open Platform with choice.

Anyone can program a simple application for Windows mobile phones in .net mobile frame work 2008. It will also work flawlessly in Symbian OS



> What happens when someone writes a malicious application or one that keeps crashing constantly?


 
Isn't iPhone based on OS X which is supposed to be very secure.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Yes, how else will be an Open Platform with choice.
> 
> Anyone can program a simple application for Windows mobile phones in .net mobile frame work 2008. It will also work flawlessly in Symbian OS


Which is why it sucks.

I don't want an open platform. I want a platform that works.



gx_saurav said:


> Isn't iPhone based on OS X which is supposed to be very secure.


That's because such security measures are put in place beforehand.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 8, 2008)

@Ani: I have no idea about how processors work actually. I'm just basing my arguments on how the battery life works on a lappy or something.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Which is why it sucks
> 
> I don't want an open platform. I want a platform that works..


 
Wait, Windows Mobile, Symbian, A200, MOTOMGX isn't working???? I sincerely ask for who it is not working, plz tell me.

Let's see, according to Apple

1) JAVA sux

2) Video recording sux

3) changing ringtones sux

4) Multitasking in mobile phone sux....

5) Flash Sux

6) Good Quality Camera sux

Lets see...according to Arya

1) More features in anything sux

2) Screen in a DAP sux

3) Anything non-Apple sux

4) Customising the OS sux

5) Custom applications sux

Seems to me, if Arya was CSO of Apple, he would have stopped 3rd party developers from making apps for Mac, cos they are not made by Apple.

Thanx, you gave me a reason to smile today...


----------



## narangz (Mar 8, 2008)

I had a wonderful time reading the thread 

Thank you all


----------



## iMav (Mar 8, 2008)

u know what i will say the same thing that i told arya and goobi the day of the launch in conference:

iphone has a great way to go .... for starters it still hs a far to way to go as compared to my 6600


----------



## aryayush (Mar 8, 2008)

Tell them what followed: Everyone in the chat room started laughing like crazy. 

In other news, the Pulsar DTS-Fi has a long way to go before it can come close to my sister's Barbie tricycle.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 8, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Wait, Windows Mobile, Symbian, A200, MOTOMGX isn't working???? I sincerely ask for who it is not working, plz tell me.
> 
> Let's see, according to Apple
> 
> ...



FOCl



aryayush said:


> Tell them what followed: Everyone in the chat room started laughing like crazy.
> 
> In other news, the Pulsar DTS-Fi has a long way to go before it can come close to my sister's Barbie tricycle.



well it [6600] does record video....


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

What does "FOCI" stand for? "Full of Crappy Information"?


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

^^Fell of chair Laughing

May be something more


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm going to lose some respect for ring_wraith if he found _that_ post funny.


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> well it [6600] does record video....


 and also lets u set ur own ring tone  and has a2dp and has a full bluetoooth support  and err....


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

FWIW, the iPhone lets you set your own ringtone too... if you're a Mac user.


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

if im not wrong u need to buy the song via itunes to set it as ring tone


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, you are (like always).

You can make your own ringtones in GarageBand from any song you want. For free.


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

if im not wrong isnt garageband an only mac application


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2008)

They are just wasting their 620mhz proccy if they dont allow multitasking. I can multitask about 3-4 apps easily on my e50's 220mhz proccy with just 16mb ram..


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

Pathik said:


> They are just wasting their 620mhz proccy if they dont allow multitasking. I can multitask about 3-4 apps easily on my e50's 220mhz proccy with just 16mb ram..


6600 too  micro-pool; happy bday; opera; profi-explorer .... damn see arya pwned again


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah FOCL is fell of chair laughing, and is just an exaggeration. Or do _you _really fall on the floor and start rolling around laughing hysterically everytime you post ROFL?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

The fact that it sounded funny at all to you is pathetic.



iMav said:


> if im not wrong isnt garageband an only mac application





aryayush said:


> FWIW, the iPhone lets you set your own ringtone too... if you're a Mac user.


Which part of "if you're a Mac user" didn't you understand?


Anyway, let's cut the crap. After having said a few things in some of the posts above, it became clear to me that IM applications won't have the ability to keep you signed in when you hit the Home button – which is unlike what I'd previously been led to believe.

Hopefully, Apple will take matters into their own hands an release iChat for the iPhone which will fix the IM problem (but that's unlikely because they're promoting AIM themselves and even if they do, it won't support Yahoo! and MSN).

So yeah, not having the ability to multi-task for third party applications is indeed a slight drawback, but this is the only application I can think of that would be at a loss. I can't think of any other application that would benefit by the ability to multi-task on a mobile device. Feel free to point out some (civilly, if at all possible).


----------



## iMav (Mar 9, 2008)

so would u like to re-phrase ur statement here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=771511&postcount=66


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

I said that you can do it for free if you're a Mac user. You said that wasn't possible. I told you how you could do it. Then you again say that that's only for Mac users. Then you ask me to rephrase how I explained to you how only Mac users can do it for free, which I myself admitted in the very first post?

OMG! Spare me.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

^^ so to set your own mp3 as ringtones, you need to buy a Mac. [sarcasm] what an absolutely ingenious idea!!!!!! hah... stupid other phones, letting users set ringtones without having Macs! Let's erect a temple in dedication to the idea!!!" [/sarcasm]

And I'm sure that had that post be Saurav been anti-windows, you would have been the first to post "Lol... ROFL". Seriously man, quit being a sore fanboy.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not saying that not being able to set your own ringtones is good or anything.

Jeez.

I just mentioned that, *"FWIW"*, it is possible for Mac users. Of course, even Mac users would want to set any ringtone on the phone itself without having to mess with GarageBand.

You guys are just so... incorrigible.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 9, 2008)

The sarcasm was not directed at you, it was directed at Apple.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are a few articles that I suggest you guys read:


*Can't help falling in love*

*It's the Software, Stupid*

*Why Apple Will Dominate Next Gen Computing*

*SHIFT: Can the iPhone be everything to everyone?*

*Phone OS 2.0 will include Bonjour, full-screen Safari mode, more*


Enjoy.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn I missed the discussion again  



iMav said:


> and also lets u set ur own ring tone  and has a2dp and has a full bluetoooth support  and err....



Do you even know Nokia 6600 has Mono Output ? How the fish are you gonna have Stereo Audio Streaming ?

BTW Java also is coming to the iPhone, only thing missing now is Flash which I don't think is needed....

Those of you who haven't watched the SDK Event do watch it now....iPhone is gonna be great as a Gaming Platform now.....

There's no reason why you shouldn't buy an iPhone now.....it costs only 21k now here !


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2008)

off topic.

Arya, leave all that...when are u sending me my Rs 1k that you lost in bet??? March 15 is almost here. 



Tanmay said:


> There's no reason why you shouldn't buy an iPhone now.....it costs only 21k now here !


 
It's illegal here, no support, no updating using proper methods (not everyone is a geek". It's very very big for a phone & looks delicate. Still too many restrictions, can't record vidoo etc etc etc


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

It's illegal here ? Who told you that ? The police can't catch you for buying an iPhone....the Consumer does nothing Illegal in that.....

Unlocking or Upgrading iPhone is now a 1 Click Process with ZiPhone !

I agree with Restrictions.....there should be Bluetooth Transfer activated but again if you do want to share anything you can directly upload a Photo to flickr or upload a File to an Email....

And the iPhone still has a long way to go. The AppStore will encourage more quality applications which will surely surpass quality of currently available apps for Symbian or Windows. 

Its the software that matters more now.....hardware wise the iPhone has everything you'll need....


----------



## narangz (Mar 11, 2008)

^^It was always the software that mattered in case of iPhone! I guess no one here ever questioned its hardware.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there anyone here in this forum who possesses and iPhone?


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 1......


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

And Preshit does too now.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, I do too.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 11, 2008)

Tanmay! Where did you get that from? I was interested to get one! I was wondering should I wait till its launched in India! I have a feeling it will take sometime to be launched here. If at all I get it from US will it be a tough task for me to unlock it and how much would be the expenses for unlocking?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Unlocking is a single click procedure. Does not need any expertise at all beyond the normal starting up the computer, listening to music and shutting it down sort.

However, I would advise you to wait for it to be officially released in India. No warranties for you otherwise, and probably no official third party applications either (though, since it will already be jailbroken, you can enjoy the vast library of free unofficial third party software).


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

could some1 shed light as to how an iphone is registered .... as in is it registered by apple when it is purchased or its registered like the iPods .... we get pre-unlocked iphones from apple at a high cost how are they registered ....


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

iPhone is registered ? Didn't quite get you there. But people buy the iPhone from the Apple Store which is Locked and cannot even be booted to the Home Screen. 

Apple does not sell Pre-Unlocked iPhones. The Activation Process takes place through iTunes. 

If anyone does need Warrenty then theres only 1 way. Ask a relative in US to buy it from an Official Apple Store, send it to you and if by any chance it breaks down you'll have to send it back to that relative get it replaced and shipped back again. 

This is only feasible if you have someone from US constantly coming here every month or so. 
So if you have a lot of relatives in US, then you're in Luck. Else take the risk and get an iPhone from Grey Market. 

I got some 6 months back....and its working good till now....I don't see why it won't last another 1 Yr atleast so that I can sell it and get the next iteration of iPhone 

And btw accr. to me theres no real use waiting for the iPhone in India. For 1 it would still be Locked with some compulsory Costly Plan needed and 2 its pricing too will be atleast 20% costlier than US Pricing.....



aryayush said:


> and probably no official third party applications either (though, since it will already be jailbroken, you can enjoy the vast library of free unofficial third party software).



I don't think that Unlocked iPhones won't be able to use the AppStore cause the Unlocked iPhone already are able to access the Wifi iTunes Store and buy Music right off it, so I don't see any reasons why the AppStore should act differently....


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Apple does not sell Pre-Unlocked iPhones. The Activation Process takes place through iTunes.


 France  they have a law by which a fone cant be locked to a single operator as a result an unlocked fone costs a bomb and the 1 with orange costs what it should


Tanmay said:


> If anyone does need Warrenty then theres only 1 way. Ask a relative in US to buy it from an Official Apple Store, send it to you and if by any chance it breaks down you'll have to send it back to that relative get it replaced and shipped back again.


unless the iphone is released here too
[/quote]


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

They're insanely priced at France ! Whoz gonna spend 749€ (1114$) for a thing that costs 399$ in US which can be Unlocked (which is legal) and also which still remains under warrenty !

And I don't think iPhone will come here anytime earlier than Diwali.....


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> I don't think that Unlocked iPhones won't be able to use the AppStore cause the Unlocked iPhone already are able to access the Wifi iTunes Store and buy Music right off it, so I don't see any reasons why the AppStore should act differently....


Well, the applications will all have a digital certificate embedded in them that _might_ check to see whether the phone is being used on a supported network or not.

Of course, I hope not.


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

chances of a sdk based app not working on an iphone are very less i would say 1% but its apple we are talking abt so these %s dont matter  

i was just wondering that lets say i buy an iphone from the gray market, patch it and then lets say apple comes out with the iphone in india tied up with an operator i get upgrade my iphone thereby locking it and then getting myself a plan of that operator whcih would in ther terms make my iphone legit  a long shot but yeah i mean it cud wrk


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't think it would. Since the registration method, etc. for each country is different, I'm guessing that there is some form of hardware registration in place that would allow Apple to immediately recognise yours as one of the AT&T phones.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 11, 2008)

Every iPhone has a unique Serial No and IMEI......so its easy for Apple to know which one is Grey Market and which one is purchased from Store...


----------



## iMav (Mar 11, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> Every iPhone has a unique Serial No and IMEI......so its easy for Apple to know which one is Grey Market and which one is purchased from Store...


tht depends on how they register the device all ipods have a unique no. but theres no wayapple comes to know which has been purchased from whr


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> You can. Only the 3rd party apps will not run in the background. Listening to songs is built right into the device.


did I forget to mention that I am talking about music videos which run and take half the screen, while the remaining half is for the doccument viewer ? And its going to be in a variety of formats, like FLV, Theora, VP7, etc(all stamp sized)


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> but theres no wayapple comes to know which has been purchased from whr



Err... why not ? They should be having a Centralized Database....every company works that way....every product works that way.....

Say you bot a Transcend RAM, with the Bill you get, the S/N would be noted there....so you can't take another broken RAM inplace of the one you bot and replace it


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

theres no way apple comes to know from where the ipod was purchased because once u purchase it or procure it at no matter what cost or from where u urself register the ipod using the unique no at the back of each ipod and the after sales is given based on the date at which the ipod was registered online and when u go for service all the service guys chk is the date on which the ipod was registered online and this they do by entering the unique id printed on the back of the pod 

trust me iv got gray market pods registered and serviced on more than 1 occasion


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

> And btw accr. to me theres no real use waiting for the iPhone in India. For 1 it would still be Locked with some compulsory Costly Plan needed and 2 its pricing too will be atleast 20% costlier than US Pricing.....



Me too thinking the same thing. If I get it from the US, it will be INR16k. Gaya to gaya. I can't take the wait any longer. By this time next month I should be having an iPhone


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

@iMav,
They _do_ know that you didn't purchase it from an authorised reseller. They just don't care. As long as it's an original iPod, you still bought it and the profit (one way or the other) went to Apple. Therefore, they provide you service.

They know that it's from the gray market and they can deny you service if you don't produce the bill. They just choose not to.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

> did I forget to mention that I am talking about music videos which run and take half the screen, while the remaining half is for the doccument viewer ? And its going to be in a variety of formats, like FLV, Theora, VP7, etc(all stamp sized)


How could I miss this one! This is the stupidest use of a 3.5" device ever! Also, if you are looking for any support for all those formats, get Linux


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> @iMav,
> They _do_ know that you didn't purchase it from an authorised reseller. They just don't care. As long as it's an original iPod, you still bought it and the profit (one way or the other) went to Apple. Therefore, they provide you service.
> 
> They know that it's from the gray market and they can deny you service if you don't produce the bill. They just choose not to.


if ur talking abt the ipod then dude i can nothing but do this  at u .... can u tell me how does apple come to know abt that .... i own a with bill purchased ipod and iv got 4 guys who own a gray market purchased ipod so no matter how big a fan of apple u are or how much low ur back bends in respect to steve jobs dont just shoot blanks


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

Umm... "shooting blanks" does not mean what you think it means.

Secondly, what does your owning a "with bill purchased ipod" and "your having 4 guys who own a gray market purchased ipod" (you never told us you had kids) have to do with what I said?

Instead of posting those cheap shots, you could have tried to actually explain what you're disagreeing on, you know.


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

ignoring the rest of the blabber u posted ....

please tell me how do u think apple comes to know which ipod was purchased from the gray market and which was purchased with a bill


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

If you don't produce a bill, it is from the gray market. If you do, it's not.

The point is that they don't ask for it, i.e. they don't care.

However, unlike the iPod, the iPhone will be sold on a per-country basis and it will involve the carrier as well, so the rules might be different in that case.

I'm, of course, saying "_might_", because I've no way of knowing what exactly is supposed to happen.


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If you don't produce a bill, it is from the gray market. If you do, it's not.


i have the bill and not produced it on purpose even after the guy asking for it  with the lamest possible excuse of having it lost whereas i did not have it with me at that time, which has made me to believe that their after sales is not based on the bill but on the online registration

PS: i have no clue why are we discussing this


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> *Umm... "shooting blanks" does not mean what you think it means.
> *
> Secondly, what does your owning a "with bill purchased ipod" and "your having 4 guys who own a gray market purchased ipod" (you never told us you had kids) have to do with what I said?
> 
> Instead of posting those cheap shots, you could have tried to actually explain what you're disagreeing on, you know.



I do... therefore, ROFL! 

Anyway, there is no chance that you will get an iPhone serviced in India. Simply because servicing iPhones would be like begging you to buy it from the Gray Market, which is hardly good company policy.


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

from what i know "shooting blanks"

1. shooting with guns that have fake bullets
2. saying things that have no credibility and have been said in an attempt to make believe
3.  <u fill ur meaning here>


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

@ring_wraith: My Apple store said they wouldn't service the iPhone bought from the US even after it is introduced in India. To service foreign customers who have come on vacation, they would probably ask for passport to check origin. Not sure if they are going to be rigidly followed, but this is what precautions have been put in place. I wonder if a US iPhone can be serviced in UK...


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> from what i know "shooting blanks"
> 
> 1. shooting with guns that have fake bullets
> 2. saying things that have no credibility and have been said in an attempt to make believe
> 3.  <u fill ur meaning here>


The actual meaning is not knowing the answer to something. For example, "He seemed pretty intelligent from the way he spoke but when asked to describe the term "republic", he just kept _shooting blanks_, which leads me to believe that he might not be that intelligent after all."



ring_wraith said:


> Anyway, there is no chance that you will get an iPhone serviced in India. Simply because servicing iPhones would be like begging you to buy it from the Gray Market, which is hardly good company policy.


We aren't talking about right now. I mean, it is obvious that they won't support it in India if someone broke their iPhone today. But when they officially bring it to India, will all these unlocked iPhones be supported if they are restored using iTunes? That's the question...


----------



## iMav (Mar 12, 2008)

coming back to the topic:
*iPhone 2.0 Unlocked with Modified Beta Firmware, Runs Any Application*

According to the Dev Team, the custom 2.0 firmware (technically, 1.2.0,) is now up and running without problems in many of their iPhones, running unsigned applications without a single problem. However, current Installer.app applications need to be changed: "they changed lots of the API, a lot. We will see how much has to be changed to the Toolchain [the previous development tool for iPhone independent developers] to still work after 2.0."


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the most awesomest of newses! Woohoo! I told you aayush, the things gonna be cracked.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

Dude, I knew that. I never said that wouldn't crack the firmware.

What I'm saying is that it probably might not be possible to get those paid applications for free...


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 12, 2008)

Guess what. The 2.0 Beta firmware has already been cracked. Not just jailbreaked, but even Unlocked.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

^^@darky:
anything and everything that has captured the intrests of hackers can be cracked.
there is no such thing as total crack proof security.
even Valve can be fooled.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

The ability to run jailbroken apps with paid apps is really neat.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 12, 2008)

Too bad they are not gonna release it  Anyone knows the complete change log of 2.0 ?


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, did you watch the event?

LOL! You expect a detailed change log from, of all companies, Apple? And that too for an unreleased piece of software? For the iPhone? They don't even give details for their software updates for Mac OS X.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, from the sitcom FRIENDS, "shooting blanks" means erm... awkward really... 

It means attempting to get your wife pregnant, and failing. 

to those of you who know: 
Chandler to Joey : "we've [we as in him and monica] done it so many times, I just keep shooting blanks"

and about the iPhone thing, I don't see why they wouldn't after it is launched


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Okay, from the sitcom FRIENDS, "shooting blanks" means erm... awkward really...
> 
> It means attempting to get your wife pregnant, and failing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember that episode. That's a pun on the actual meaning. Think about it.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Hey, did you watch the event?
> 
> LOL! You expect a detailed change log from, of all companies, Apple? And that too for an unreleased piece of software? For the iPhone? They don't even give details for their software updates for Mac OS X.




Eh ? Obviously I wasn't expecting a change log from Apple atm  I was searching for a changelog from those Developers who have it. 

And anyways Apple does release a changelog for all its previous iPhone Software Updates....the features and changes are mentioned during every iPhone Update through iTunes !


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, I remember that episode. That's a pun on the actual meaning. Think about it.



offtopic: didn't know you watch friends. You seen all the episodes?


----------



## mail2and (Mar 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> iv got 4 guys



My my! I think its better if people do not reveal their preferences in public, howsoever apparent they may be. 

Coming back to the topic, I'm back to using what phones were initially meant to do. I got a second hand Nokia 8310 off ebay, and have been using it happily since! (I wasted 9k early in 2007 in a Nokia e50 which conked in an year)

I think multi-tasking support will eventually come to the iPhone, as 3rd party apps have come. I was surfing the web in class (yes I get bored in lectures) using my friend's iPhone. It was quite slick, though they could improve on a few areas. The music/video features were super!


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> offtopic: didn't know you watch friends. You seen all the episodes?


Yes, I have. Every single one of them. It's my favourite show. 



mail2and said:


> My my! I think its better if people do not reveal their preferences in public, howsoever apparent they may be.


Awesome!


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 12, 2008)

still offtopic : Wow. Me Too! 

Back to topic: 

@mail2and, How can you add multi-tasking? That would pretty much require a firmware overhaul, wouldn't it?

I know that the PSP added on pseudo-multitasking [i.e. listening to music and looking at photos] but full-fledged multi-tasking would definetly be quite difficult.


----------



## Tanmay (Mar 12, 2008)

Multi-Tasking is already there  You can Listen to Music, Surf Web or watch Photos at the same time ! 

Most applications available now like Apollo, Dock, etc which do require running in the Background all the time are not Closed when Home is pressed. There's an option to override that setting which Apple has forced. 

So Multi-Tasking is pretty much already there on the iPhone......


----------



## aryayush (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, but official third party applications won't be allowed to run in the background.


----------



## mail2and (Mar 12, 2008)

Tanmay said:


> So Multi-Tasking is pretty much already there on the iPhone......





aryayush said:


> Yes, but official third party applications won't be allowed to run in the background.



Yep, I meant third party applications.. and true multitasking as in OS X. Let's hope.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 12, 2008)

^^ And one day it will be able to power a WXGA resolution external monitor and that will be the end of the laptop


----------



## mail2and (Mar 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ And one day it will be able to power a WXGA resolution external monitor and that will be the end of the laptop



Nooo.. one day it will connect wirelessly to a device attached to your spectacles that will virtualize a 42" screen visible only to you. 

Think future. Think Big.


----------



## iMav (Mar 13, 2008)

mail2and said:


> My my! I think its better if people do not reveal their preferences in public, howsoever apparent they may be.


andy ur mod behave like 1 and i hav no intentions of getting into a verbal duel however if u actually wanna start hitting below the belt i dont mind trust me u dont want that to happen


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

Latest Update:

*iPhone SDK Downloads Hit 100,000                                                                          *
Within first four days of Apple releasing a beta version of the software development kit (SDK) for the iPhone, more than 100,000 software developers have downloaded tools.

More


----------



## goobimama (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm wondering whether I should get it and try my luck with writing a stupid text editor or something...


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 14, 2008)

So are u a programmer ?


----------

